# Does Caffeine Kill Creatine?



## SamuelSamson (Nov 6, 2012)

What's your take?

Does having caffeine destroy the effects of creatine?

I've been drinking coffee and creatine for a while now ? perhaps I'm throwing my $ away!



Study finds caffeine intake destroys potential benefits of creatine


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2012)

You are not. Is proven that they don't interact. Just look on ingredients in, let's say, preworkout supplements, they all have caffeine and creatine in the formula.


----------



## Intense (Nov 6, 2012)

I've heard drinking caffeine decreases absorption but who knows, then I think about all the preworkout supplements.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 6, 2012)

The name of the article is a bit misleading and there are some points of logic that seem misleading with intent.  The gist:  The article first states that creatine is used for high intensity activities, true and that caffeine in itself augments muscle contraction, true.

Then it goes on to say that the combination of the two, caffeine and creatine may have negative effects on muscle relaxation....

Who the fak takes creatine and/or caffeine for enhanced muscle relaxation?  It technically states "muscle relaxation time," but doesn't indicate by how much, 1 second?  .5 second?  10 min?  The most bogus thing about this article or "research," are a lack of references.  It sounds like someone hand picked particular facts involving creatine and caffeine and cut & pasted them willy-nilly to deliver a particular message.

Also, you can't bold & copy anywhere on that article, which is kind of shady and a pain when I was trying to fact check.  

To play devil's advocate, even if the combination of caffeine and creatine created a less then optimal syngergy and I mean a big "IF," to say it "destroys" creatine is laughable.  The foundational use of creatine is for powerful muscle contractions via the continuous & revolving breakdown of ATP from the increased creatine stores.  The base really being the augmented breaking down of ATP and by their own admittance, caffeine is a muscle contraction enhancer, which is fueled by ATP, then the prime reason we all take creatine, for powerful muscle contractions, still stands even if the point they're trying to make were true.  

There are better ways to achieve maximal muscle relaxation out there, so I don't recommend creatine and caffeine if that's your goal.  I'm not saying I'm 100% right, but I know 100% that caffeine doesn't "destroy" the benefits of creatine, at least not the benefits people use it for.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply VolcomX

Yeah it's crazy how people just assert stuff without backing it up with real verifiable studies. 

Cheers


----------



## blergs. (Nov 7, 2012)

if you stay hydrated there is NO issue.


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Nov 7, 2012)

there is no problem using these together


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Nov 19, 2012)

This was only one small study with 9 people and although they claimed that the test participants had lower exercise performance after taking caffeine with creatine they DIDN'T find lower muscle creatine levels. Also since caffeine itself improves performance these results have to be taken with a pinch of salt.

Also other studies have found that the combination of caffeine plus creatine is beneficial e.g. Doherty M, Smith PM, Davison RC, Hughes MG. Caffeine is ergogenic after supplementation of oral creatine monohydrate. Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2002;34(11):1785-92

and also

Lee CL, Lin JC, Cheng CF. Effect of caffeine ingestion after creatine supplementation on intermittent high-intensity sprint performance. Eur J Appl Physiol. 2011 Jan 5. [Epub ahead of print]

Bottom line - since virtually everyone who takes creatine also drinks coffee or takes other caffeine containing supplements then in my opinion I think we'd have noticed by now if caffeine stopped creatine working.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 19, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> Thanks for your reply VolcomX
> 
> Yeah it's crazy how people just assert stuff without backing it up with real verifiable studies.
> 
> Cheers



That's the problem with the internet. So many people only read ONE thing and BAM...in their mind...that's the way it is.

Show me the facts, the studies, the science...
Just sayin'


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 22, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> What's your take?
> 
> Does having caffeine destroy the effects of creatine?
> 
> ...



*Snap Shot*

Research from the article you posted above indicates their research gave you a "Snap Shot" perspective.  

The "Snap Shot" only give you a partial view of what going on...not the "Whole Picture".

*How to combine creatine and caffeine ? and how not to*

The article above goes into how effective caffeine-creatine stacking is when performed under the right conditions. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 26, 2012)

I can tell you from experience that caffeine does not destroy the benefits of creatine supplementation.  Currently I'm drinking anywhere from 3 to 4 cups of coffee a day and get amazing results from creatine when I cycle it.  In my mid twenties I use to be a disaster junkie drinking up to six large cups of java daily and got fantastic results from creatine mono.  Proper hydration might be especially important if you're consuming large amounts of coffee a day but other than that you should still get good results, unless you're a non responder.


----------

